# Boil the leftist mindset down



## Dom Cruise (Mar 27, 2021)

Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions 

Whatever these groups say, that's reality and that's all there is to it.

And absolute trust that these institutions are going to lead us to a utopia and not anything bad.

What's ironic is they'll pay lip service to the evils of capitalism and corporations but they don't seem to understand these institutions are controlled by the same capitalistic corporations they supposedly oppose and somehow they're still willing to put their absolute trust in them and assume they have the best intentions for mankind, somehow they don't see the irony in this, I'd love so much to go back in time to the early 2000s and show an "Adbusters" type liberal the way the left wing works now, their eyes would bug out of their head and they'd start foaming from the mouth, corporations are so powerful they turned their greatest enemies into their greatest allies, think about what a level of subversion that is.


And on the topic of identity politics it boils down to "white = bad", "not white = good" "black = best" and when it comes to men and women, "women = good" "men = bad" and with sexuality "LGBT = good" and "not LGBT = bad"

And finally, their group, the left, are the good guys, everyone else are the bad guys, no matter whatever anyone says or does "left = good" and "right = bad" no matter what, if the left engages in the exact same behavior someone on the right does, it's ok when they do it, because they're simply the good guys!


----------



## biggest big boy (Mar 27, 2021)

democrats republicans need to study john lenon imagine


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Mar 27, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> And finally, their group, the left, are the good guys, everyone else are the bad guys, no matter whatever anyone says or does "left = good" and "right = bad" no matter what


When your beliefs are so clearly wrong the only way to justify them is to call everyone else a witch then drown them or burn them at the stake if they survive probably not a sign of longevity.

I would hesitate to lump all leftists into the circle of the devout who push enough to keep the sheep in the pen but most _leftists_ are probably still in that group because they are ignorant of history and what is going on in the world.

It does not make them bad it just makes them people like others who have cheered as empires fell and they expected to be elevated only to find the boot on them as well.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm just waiting for OP to post his manifesto already


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 27, 2021)

Penis Into Mouth X Infinity.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 27, 2021)

I was waiting for it to end with 

This is your brain on leftism




Any questions?


----------



## Meat Pickle (Mar 27, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
> Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions
> 
> Whatever these groups say, that's reality and that's all there is to it.
> ...


I thought you vowed not to post anymore right-wing doomer thoughts anymore.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 27, 2021)

This didn't really need a thread, but okay.

At the top end: "Let's plunge the world into absolute chaos so we can take the population's resources while they're distracted by the propaganda telling them to ruin their neighbor's lives or kill them, because I'm Bill Gates and I'm the only person who deserves to live. The survivors will get BTFO'd next, and Melinda and I'll be sipping martinis on Mars as we bleed the Earth dry. Speaking of, where's my adrenochrome?

At the bottom end. "Agree with my hateful and world-destroying rhetoric decorated with agreeable phrasing and lies, or I will ruin your life or kill you."


----------



## Sithis (Mar 27, 2021)

There is no "one" leftist ideology though. There are a ton of ideologies that tilt what we think of as "left" of center on a bilateral basis but realistically a lot of those subgroups of ideology are as much in conflict with one another as they are with any on the "right" side of the axis. Some ancom wannabe militant and some establishment Skull and Bones dem would strangle one another given the choice, probably even more quickly than they would strangle someone they considered an enemy from the "right".


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 27, 2021)

idk, ya'll political zombies look the same to me regardless if you're left or right.  A bunch of thin skinned faggots who want to control everything.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 27, 2021)

Probably behind the scenes there are factions within the satanic pedophile elite ranks battling for control just like with any cult trying to take over the world. Will be exciting to see which ones end up winning out!

What were we talking about again?


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 27, 2021)

Didn't you promise no doomposting?


----------



## verissimus (Mar 27, 2021)

Here's a visual representation






And this


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Mar 27, 2021)

this logical leap: "eugenic = bad, therefore dysgenic = always good"
is pretty much the guiding principle of it all.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 27, 2021)

What is this 2017-tier "own the libs" thread?
The clear answer is anything I don't agree with.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Mar 27, 2021)

"It's okay when we do it."


----------



## The Real SVP (Mar 27, 2021)

"Reality is the enemy."


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Mar 27, 2021)

"AAAAAGH I'M COOOMING AAAAAGGHHH IT'S EVERYWHERE AAAAGGHH"


----------



## Brigada (Mar 27, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Didn't you promise no doomposting?


This isn't a @Dom Cruise doompost thread yet. He still needs to go off the deep end about America having a racial civil war and how the antifa supersoldiers will steal his Read or Die Mangas because they have big tiddies in them.

The 2015 level SJW critique and the 2000s nostalgiafaggotry is there though. Its just missing the above mentioned touch to transform itself into the proper legendary @Dom Cruise doompost.

btw Dom, what happened to not rejecting leftism outright? Did some transflag username ream your ass on twitter again so that you had to write this caricature of an OP for free asspats? 


Dom Cruise said:


> I still have a bone to pick with SJWs, Woke or I think what is the best term, the Regressive Left, because I think it's leftism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject leftism outright,


----------



## Vulva Gape (Mar 27, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
> Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions


Not even leftists trust this stuff. Shitlibs are a different story. Go dilate instead of making retarded posts like this.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Mar 28, 2021)

Jews. Jews all the way down.


----------



## Mnutu (Mar 28, 2021)

Rebellion for the sake of selfishness


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 28, 2021)

External locus of control + tabula rasa.
External locus of control - people's situations are generally out of their control; if people are in a bad situation then society must change to help them.
Tabula rasa - human nature does not exist, people are products of society. Or human nature exists and is good, but it's corrupted by society.

At the opposite conservatives generally believe that people are in control of their actions and that human nature is flawed and societies must take that into consideration to succeed.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

I think its folly to assume these people are all part of one monolithic group. What you see as "the left" is a vast and at some points tenuously connected web of smaller ideologies. A lot of these groups despise each other, but because they share some random broad interpretation of what constitutes social justice (in the classical sense) they have been collected under a single umbrella.

Who put them under that umbrella? Why, the "leaders" of the left. The idea that the "left" is a single entity is simply a marketing ploy. To sell you leftism, and if you are not inclined, there are plenty of marketers who will sell you a right wing ideology. These people are all identical. They believe in nothing except for their bank accounts. And their sole mission in life is to sell you some part of this narrative because it benefits them. 

This is why conservatives consistently fail to fight leftism. Because there is no leftism; they're just fighting the wind. All of modern politics is composed of living strawmen constructed by solicitors. Its the equivalent of tackling a dark figure standing in a dimly lit hallway only to find that its just a cardboard cutout.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

I suppose I should have clarified Woke and not "leftists" but what I see going on is Woke more and more running the show of the entirety of the left, even if someone is not a diehard drinker of the Kool Aid they will still run interference for Woke, they will gaslight you into thinking there isn't even such a thing, like they try to gaslight you into thinking there is no such as "Antifa" as a group.

I hope we see a breakaway from more sane leftists from Woke, but until we do, I think it's fair to just call it "the left"




Arm Pit Cream said:


> I'm just waiting for OP to post his manifesto already


The social media revolution and it's consequences have been a disaster for the human race.

Should I invest in a hoodie and aviator shades?



Meat Pickle said:


> I thought you vowed not to post anymore right-wing doomer thoughts anymore.





The Last Stand said:


> Didn't you promise no doomposting?


I got ahead of myself and I apologize for that, I'm just a guy who calls a spade a spade and I can't do that without it slipping into "doomposting" I guess.

I will always maintain that it isn't hopeless though, I'm not entirely blackpilled.




All Cops Are Based said:


> this logical leap: "eugenic = bad, therefore dysgenic = always good"
> is pretty much the guiding principle of it all.


That's a good way to put it very simply.



Brigada said:


> This isn't a @Dom Cruise doompost thread yet. He still needs to go off the deep end about America having a racial civil war and how the antifa supersoldiers will steal his Read or Die Mangas because they have big tiddies in them.


They can take my Read or Die mangas and other anime tiddies from my cold dead hands!



Brigada said:


> The 2015 level SJW critique and the 2000s nostalgiafaggotry is there though. Its just missing the above mentioned touch to transform itself into the proper legendary @Dom Cruise doompost.
> 
> btw Dom, what happened to not rejecting leftism outright? Did some transflag username ream your ass on twitter again so that you had to write this caricature of an OP for free asspats?


What happened is I thought more about it, I have tried and I have tried to come up with some logical framework in my mind that I could in some way still think of myself as "left" but be anti-Woke.

And I just don't think I can do it, part of the reason why is the realization of the pure scale of what Woke wants to do the human race or at least my race of people and it's got to be stopped at literally any cost.

They want to systemically destroy everything that could in any small way, shape or form be described as "white" from the very face of the Earth and I ain't down with that program, I ain't down with anything even close to that program.

The George Floyd riots really changed me, I felt something break in me when that happened, something gave way and I finally started to seriously accept the idea that "yeah, maybe blacks are just more violent than white people" and what if that's true? We need to ask the question.

All I'm saying is we need to get to the bottom of the reality of race as it affects the human species, regardless of whatever that truth is, we must face it, if we don't face it, we're doomed, this is the tower of Babel moment for mankind.

The truth is what it is regardless of what we think about it and only through facing the truth can anything succeed, the truth is all powerful, the truth is the way, if we turn away from the truth just because we don't like the truth we are doomed as a species and I mean that 100% literally, we will go the way of the dinosaurs, I fucking mean that, this is not a joke, playtime is over boys and girls.

Woke, which is really just repackaged good old fashioned Marxism, is a war on truth itself, they want to kill the truth dead, we can't, I repeat, we _can't _let that happen, because if they kill truth, they'll kill the human race alongside it.

I know this is some heavy, intense shit, but we're at a real crossroads as a species here in the 21st century, it's sink or swim time, it's getting down to brass tacks, are you ready for it?

The thing is truth is gonna win, truth is more powerful than a lie, the truth will come out but it will shake our world to it's very foundations and it's going to be like nothing ever before seen in human history, are you ready for it?

WW2 was a war over the truth, Hitler starting asking a little too many questions and sure, maybe he took things too far, maybe his impressions were wrong? But you can't help but notice that the Woke's go to insult for anyone that dares to ask questions is Nazi.

Maybe blacks really are more prone to violence than whites, maybe Jews really are up to no good, why can't we ask these questions? What if it's true? The evidence is piling up literally by the day that it's true, so why not take these questions seriously?

If anyone can offer me a sound logical argument that these things aren't true, I'd love to hear it.




Vulva Gape said:


> Not even leftists trust this stuff. Shitlibs are a different story. Go dilate instead of making retarded posts like this.


As I already said, shitlibs run the show now.



L50LasPak said:


> I think its folly to assume these people are all part of one monolithic group. What you see as "the left" is a vast and at some points tenuously connected web of smaller ideologies. A lot of these groups despise each other, but because they share some random broad interpretation of what constitutes social justice (in the classical sense) they have been collected under a single umbrella.
> 
> Who put them under that umbrella? Why, the "leaders" of the left. The idea that the "left" is a single entity is simply a marketing ploy. To sell you leftism, and if you are not inclined, there are plenty of marketers who will sell you a right wing ideology. These people are all identical. They believe in nothing except for their bank accounts. And their sole mission in life is to sell you some part of this narrative because it benefits them.
> 
> This is why conservatives consistently fail to fight leftism. Because there is no leftism; they're just fighting the wind. All of modern politics is composed of living strawmen constructed by solicitors. Its the equivalent of tackling a dark figure standing in a dimly lit hallway only to find that its just a cardboard cutout.


It's coming down to brass tacks buddy, the world is coalescing into two groups, it's one or the other and you're going to be forced to choose between it.

Whatever differences exist on the left are going away and the only way for the right to fight back is to do the same thing.

Of course maybe that's what kills us, didn't you use the metaphor of two atoms coming together creating a nuclear explosion?

I wish I could stop this, but I can't, I'm just one man, I'm just pointing out what I think is going to happen.




So, there I go flying off the rails and getting too intense again, I'm genuinely sorry about this guys, I know this shit is scary, it scares me too, but I'm someone who simply want to know the truth, I've always been an incredibly curious person, I simply want to know the truth about what is going on in this world we live in, I have a strong, sometimes all encompassing desire to know it.

I'd love to know the truth about God, life, the universe and everything, I'd love to know the truth about everything even if drove me insane HP Lovecraft style.

And I will readily admit that going insane might be what I'm doing, it's easy to mock me and hate me but if anyone has any genuine advice for how to avoid losing my mind I'd love to hear it.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's coming down to brass tacks buddy, the world is coalescing into two groups, it's one or the other and you're going to be forced to choose between it.


All this statement means is that you have bought into the marketing.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> All this statement means is that you have bought into the marketing.


Maybe, but the marketing is everywhere you look nowadays, so it's not hard to fall prey to it.

Everywhere you look in modern culture the message is loud and clear and that's "SUBMIT BEFORE DIVERSITY, WHITE MEN" but what if diversity really does = white genocide?

They're the ones pushing this shit on everyone and forcing everyone to choose between two things, not me.


On a side note I'll tell you all what I think the truth about reality is, the truth is that it's infinite, there are infinite universes and infinite possibilities, in some universe our "reality" is just fiction, in another universe our fiction is reality, Superman is real, somewhere.

Also Read or Die is real in some universe, cool.

The Never Ending Story was one of my favorite movies as a kid, maybe that's where I got a taste for existentialism? What if Woke is The Nothing?

My point is, it's turtles all the way down...

Also, I realize I sound like those Final Fantasy house people.

But hey, what if Jen was actually on to something?


----------



## Blake Chortles (Mar 28, 2021)

Demonically and purposefully opposing God's will and the smallest ends justify any means.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Jews. Jews all the way down.


What is wrong with those people? Are they just mad God no longer talks to them or something?

What if what's going on in the world today is that Jews are purposely trying to engineer a scenario in the world that perfectly resembles the Book of Revelations as some great, grand experiment to see whether God really is real after all?


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Maybe, but the marketing is everywhere you look nowadays, so it's not hard to fall prey to it.
> 
> Everywhere you look in modern culture the message is loud and clear and that's "SUBMIT BEFORE DIVERSITY, WHITE MEN" but what if diversity really does = white genocide?
> 
> They're the ones pushing this shit on everyone and forcing everyone to choose between two things, not me.


Nobody actually has the power to make you choose what to believe. The only reason you feel compelled to do so is because of your own vulnerability to pressure. Thinking that you have to choose sides is what these people want, because when you decide they have say over your fate you will be more likely to turn back to them again and again, especially in times of weakness. And they will just so happen to have a product to sell you every time, at a premium of course.

There is absolutely nothing stoppping you from being stubborn and refusing to pick a side. There are plenty of environments where you cannot speak your mind aloud, but look around you. Face to face human interaction is dead. And besides, everyone puts on a face when they interact with other people. This is no different. There is no real penalty for remaining stubborn.

You know as well as I do that neither side in this scenario has yours or anyone else's best interests in mind. And once they achieve victory they'll turn on you just as surely as the left wing is turning on its own right now. Nobody can be good enough to live up to the standards they set for other people. I know exactly how they think because I am one of those unpleasable people. I can tell you they aren't worth your loyalty, and convincing you that you are in the midst of a life-and-death struggle is just another tactic they're using to try and make a sale.



Dom Cruise said:


> On a side note I'll tell you all what I think the truth about reality is, the truth is that it's infinite, there are infinite universes and infinite possibilities, in some universe our "reality" is just fiction, in another universe our fiction is reality, Superman is real, somewhere.
> 
> Also Read or Die is real in some universe, cool.
> 
> ...


I'm familar with this theory. I consider it completely irrelevant to the conversation, because it has no real impact on the world we live in right now.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Nobody actually has the power to make you choose what to believe. The only reason you feel compelled to do so is because of your own vulnerability to pressure. Thinking that you have to choose sides is what these people want, because when you decide they have say over your fate you will be more likely to turn back to them again and again, especially in times of weakness. And they will just so happen to have a product to sell you every time, at a premium of course.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing stoppping you from being stubborn and refusing to pick a side. There are plenty of environments where you cannot speak your mind aloud, but look around you. Face to face human interaction is dead. And besides, everyone puts on a face when they interact with other people. This is no different. There is no real penalty for remaining stubborn.
> 
> You know as well as I do that neither side in this scenario has yours or anyone else's best interests in mind. And once they achieve victory they'll turn on you just as surely as the left wing is turning on its own right now. Nobody can be good enough to live up to the standards they set for other people. I know exactly how they people think because I am one of those unpleasable people. I can tell you they aren't worth your loyalty, and convincing you that you are in the midst of a life-and-death struggle is just another tactic they're using to try and make a sale.


What you are saying is the absolute truth and I realize this.

Being stubborn and refusing to pick a side is what I would do should push come to shove, I'd make a terrible Nazi, I'm too much of a degenerate and I'm not going to take another human life, no matter who they are, fuck that, it's just not in my nature.




L50LasPak said:


> I'm familar with this theory. I consider it completely irrelevant to the conversation, because it has no real impact on the world we live in right now.


Just throwing that out there as some fun food for thought, I take comfort in the idea that somewhere out there there's another version of me that got everything I always wanted.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Being stubborn and refusing to pick a side is what I would do should push come to shove, I'd make a terrible Nazi, I'm too much of a degenerate and I'm not going to take another human life, no matter who they are, fuck that, it's just not in my nature.


Yes, you say that, but all of these threads and your doomer reputation would suggest otherwise. You're also still thinking in terms of the arbitrary left/right categories that don't really exist. For example, I have met hardcore commies who also believe the Jews should be exterminated. Are these people left wing or right wing? They are neither, and the question is irrelevant.

Just because you have taken a strong dislike to an established faction does not automatically make their detractors automatically right about everything. My existing disdain for conservative, "right wing" and fascist politics has remained completely the same even though I've also come to despise liberal "left wing" politics as well. Hate's an unlimited resource, I'll never run out of it, so I'm not going to pretend I like any of the shit sandwiches that pass for political ideologies in Current Year.

I don't know why people struggle so much with this because it really is the easiest thing on the planet to just write other people off as idiots and only listen to them when they say something that genuinely interests you. If it makes you feel alone or jaded or cynical or edgy or any of the other annoying terms associated with just having your own damn opinion on a topic, then you have to weigh whether sticking to your beliefs or having a social circle with a sense (however tenuous) of belonging is more valuable to you.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 28, 2021)

Stop watching the pot you retards, it’s barely lukewarm.


----------



## Brigada (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> WW2 was a war over the truth, Hitler starting asking a little too many questions and sure, maybe he took things too far, maybe his impressions were wrong? But you can't help but notice that the Woke's go to insult for anyone that dares to ask questions is Nazi.
> 
> Maybe blacks really are more prone to violence than whites, maybe Jews really are up to no good, why can't we ask these questions? What if it's true? The evidence is piling up literally by the day that it's true, so why not take these questions seriously?





Dom Cruise said:


> I also reject any far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other toxic, hate based stuff,





Dom Cruise said:


> _*The evidence is piling up literally by the day that it's true*_


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> What is wrong with those people? Are they just mad God no longer talks to them or something?
> 
> What if what's going on in the world today is that Jews are purposely trying to engineer a scenario in the world that perfectly resembles the Book of Revelations as some great, grand experiment to see whether God really is real after all?


The Jews that run the show are actually Lutherian Jews who turned their back on their brethren in order to achieve unsurmountable amounts of power - the Rothschilds, for example. They use the common Jew as a scapegoat so they can hide behind the curtain and merely accuse people speaking out against them of antisemitism. They care not about God, but about ruling those who they see as lesser beings with an iron fist. They let the Holocaust, 9/11, and COVID-19 happen (maybe not directly caused it, but played a part in making them so important) and got off scot-free because they run the show. Why God allows them to get away with this shit is a mystery; maybe we're all in a simulation testing our worthiness to join God in heaven, and these Lutherian Jews are the ones entering a world of righteous hurt.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Why God allows them to get away with this shit is a mystery; maybe we're all in a simulation testing our worthiness to join God in heaven, and these Lutherian Jews are the ones entering a world of righteous hurt.


Maybe they really do have the favor of the almighty and that's why they keep getting away with everything.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I think its folly to assume these people are all part of one monolithic group. What you see as "the left" is a vast and at some points tenuously connected web of smaller ideologies. A lot of these groups despise each other, but because they share some random broad interpretation of what constitutes social justice (in the classical sense) they have been collected under a single umbrella.
> 
> Who put them under that umbrella? Why, the "leaders" of the left. The idea that the "left" is a single entity is simply a marketing ploy. To sell you leftism, and if you are not inclined, there are plenty of marketers who will sell you a right wing ideology. These people are all identical. They believe in nothing except for their bank accounts. And their sole mission in life is to sell you some part of this narrative because it benefits them.
> 
> This is why conservatives consistently fail to fight leftism. Because there is no leftism; they're just fighting the wind. All of modern politics is composed of living strawmen constructed by solicitors. Its the equivalent of tackling a dark figure standing in a dimly lit hallway only to find that its just a cardboard cutout.


I'd argue that it's basically a monolithic group nowadays. Ask anyone sitting on the left-wing their opinions on certain political topics, and they'll almost always say the same thing, with differences so minor they're basically non-existent. Communists, Socialists, Anarchists, Social Democrats, Neoliberals, Progressives, they pretty much all support the same leftist slop - open borders, overwhelming support of the LGBT, a general hostility towards the actual working class (AKA the "mayo chuds" or the "literal Nazis"), etc. 
You'll see so-called communists openly supporting massive corporations because the corporation made a hollow statement about supporting gay rights, anarchists celebrating police crackdowns and state suppression of groups they don't like, and progressives shunning equality in favour of racial quotas. They're all just the same group wearing different skins.

The only left-wing groups that aren't part of this monolithic group are minorities who are more conservative but work with the left-wing as the left-wing promises them free gibs for being brown, or the fringest of fringe ideologies where supporting them would be suitable grounds to section you under the mental health act.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Maybe they really do have the favor of the almighty and that's why they keep getting away with everything.


That could be true too, unfortunately. Anything is possible and we're at the mercy of whoever's at the wheel, whether it be our vision of God or someone else's.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Ask anyone sitting on the left-wing their opinions on certain political topics, and they'll almost always say the same thing, with differences so minor they're basically non-existent. Communists, Socialists, Anarchists, Social Democrats, Neoliberals, Progressives, they pretty much all support the same leftist slop - open borders, overwhelming support of the LGBT, a general hostility towards the actual working class (AKA the "mayo chuds" or the "literal Nazis"), etc.
> You'll see so-called communists openly supporting massive corporations because the corporation made a hollow statement about supporting gay rights, anarchists celebrating police crackdowns and state suppression of groups they don't like, and progressives shunning equality in favour of racial quotas. They're all just the same group wearing different skins.


That's not a monolithic group, that's a bunch of surface-level slogans and canned opinions. If you actually have a conversation with any of these people that lasts past the two minute mark, they'll rather quickly show their ignorance on the subject and run out of talking points. Its not difficult.

Again, this is part of the marketing scheme. _Everybody's doing it!_ You have to treat one-sentence political opinions like memes, because that's what they are. And they are about as meaningless as memes. Most well-adjusted people will eventually run out of memes. If the person you're talking to just keeps going long past the point where they were making any coherent sense, then maybe you should stop arguing with people on fucking Twitter.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

Brigada said:


>


I try to give the left it's due and they keep spitting in my face over and over again, you can only kick a dog so much before it starts biting back.

There are people on the left that absolutely fucking hate white people in a way that is as racist as racist can get, people who would happily see a guy like me dead and the left tolerates this, they won't say a single fucking word about anti-white racism, they don't even think it exists in the first place.

So fuck that and fuck them, I'm not on their side until they make it loud and clear that anti-white racism won't be tolerated by the "anti-racists" either.



Unyielding Stupidity said:


> I'd argue that it's basically a monolithic group nowadays. Ask anyone sitting on the left-wing their opinions on certain political topics, and they'll almost always say the same thing, with differences so minor they're basically non-existent. Communists, Socialists, Anarchists, Social Democrats, Neoliberals, Progressives, they pretty much all support the same leftist slop - open borders, overwhelming support of the LGBT, a general hostility towards the actual working class (AKA the "mayo chuds" or the "literal Nazis"), etc.
> You'll see so-called communists openly supporting massive corporations because the corporation made a hollow statement about supporting gay rights, anarchists celebrating police crackdowns and state suppression of groups they don't like, and progressives shunning equality in favour of racial quotas. They're all just the same group wearing different skins.
> 
> The only left-wing groups that aren't part of this monolithic group are minorities who are more conservative but work with the left-wing as the left-wing promises them free gibs for being brown, or the fringest of fringe ideologies where supporting them would be suitable grounds to section you under the mental health act.


This is the point I'm making, I've seen this firsthand with people online who were once a little more sane, a little more normal, but were always very liberal, as soon as Trump came into office they went more and more insane, more and more unwilling to listen to any criticism of the left, it always came down to something like "yeah but kids in cages"

They just didn't give a shit, all they cared about was getting Trump out, now that he's actually gone it's shifted to getting revenge that he was ever President in the first place, their attitude hasn't changed, they're still just as pissed off as they were before, they're not going to be happy until they can enact violence on conservative white men.

It comes down to this, both sides of the political spectrum are willing to sweep a lot under the rug on their side because they hate a group of the opposing side so much that they'll do anything to stop them, for the left it's "yeah, I may not be crazy about certain things about socialism, Woke etc, but we can't let the Nazis win!", I flat out saw Zac Bertschy on his Twitter back when he was still alive, say that he was joining the Democratic Socialists of America despite being skeptical of a lot about socialism, but then he said "hey, whatever punches Nazis in the dick!"

It's of course the same story on the right and I'm guilty of it too, but replace "Nazis" with "Marxists", I can freely admit we got some creepy mother fuckers here on the right, but if we're being forced to pick between two things, Fascism and Marxism, in my view both might be bad but one is the lesser of two evils.

Fascism will preserve at least some semblance of civilization and law and order, Marxism is going to lead to absolute third world style chaos.

Then of course there's the racial factor, I'm white, fascism is on the side of white people, Marxism is on the side of anything but, if you're white and unless you like the idea of having your throat slit, the choice should be obvious.

But of course I hate the idea that we may be forced to choose and would really like to choose neither side, but this is what's happening, it's like a reactionary feedback loop, both sides become more extreme in response to each other, the only winning move is to not play, but I'm not seeing enough people being smart enough to realize that.



L50LasPak said:


> That's not a monolithic group, that's a bunch of surface-level slogans and canned opinions. If you actually have a conversation with any of these people that lasts past the two minute mark, they'll rather quickly show their ignorance on the subject and run out of talking points. Its not difficult.
> 
> Again, this is part of the marketing scheme. _Everybody's doing it!_ You have to treat one-sentence political opinions like memes, because that's what they are. And they are about as meaningless as memes. Most well-adjusted people will eventually run out of memes. If the person you're talking to just keeps going long past the point where they were making any coherent sense, then maybe you should stop arguing with people on fucking Twitter.


You're right, they are memes, but here's the thing, we've crossed the Rubicon on memes, this shit ain't just regulated on Twitter anymore, it can have an impact on the real world and already has.

The George Floyd riots happened because of the "viral video" of his killing, "George Floyd" himself became a meme and people absolutely tore shit _up_ because of this meme, I witnessed it online as it was happening live.

A powerful enough meme can destroy our civilization, the Floyd riots were bad enough, what if an even more powerful meme comes out?

And to be fair, there's been plenty of right wing violence too thanks to memes, there's been people that have murdered over the "incel" meme, this is powerful stuff.

To put a variation on a quote from Videodrome, "the internet is reality and reality is less than the internet"


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> You're right, they are memes, but here's the thing, we've crossed the Rubicon on memes, this shit ain't just regulated on Twitter anymore, it can have an impact on the real world and already has.
> 
> The George Floyd riots happened because of the "viral video" of his killing, "George Floyd" himself became a meme and people absolutely tore shit _up_ because of this meme, I witnessed it online as it was happening live.
> 
> ...


People did not tear shit up because of that meme. They were already riled up and driven savage by the culture they had been exposed to, the propaganda they had been fed, and in general the shitty living conditions that the powers that be keep them in on a constant basis to ensure that they're always pissed off and enraged. If it wasn't Floyd, it would have been something else. The real cause of the riots is a large set of long term social issues combined with the scheming of politicians and marketers to create exactly that powderkeg in the first place.

A spark doesn't ignite anything without tinder. George Floyd, the meme, did not cause that level of damage. At least, certainly not on his own. Had things not been so carefully arranged and cooked for a prolonged period of time to create the kind of pressure needed for the riots, George Floyd would have been another faceless victim, forgotten in a week.

But people want you to be terrified of civilization destroying memes because again, memes, buzzwords, language manipulation, all of those are skills that politicians, con artists, journalists and other marketers are good at. And when you spread this point of view and show fear and reverence of their supposed power, it only reinforces their already astronomical egos and God-like self image. It emboldens them to act more and more on their impulses, and the more people believe they have this supposed power the more people will panic when they say _anything_ no matter how insignificant it is. And then they really will have that God-like power that they think they do. They just won't have any control over it, but by that point its too late and we'll all be ripped apart in that meat grinder.

Words alone cannot destroy a civilization. Mass panic can. Catering to these people by acting like what they say or do actually matters only perpetuates the narrative that they are in control. The reality is they're just shouting nonsense into the wind, but because people _think_ it means something they react accordingly. In this way its self-perpetuating. The only way to actually break free from this cycle is to disengage completely from it.


----------



## Manah (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party



I don't think I've ever heard a leftist have any faith in the democratic party.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> People did not tear shit up because of that meme. They were already riled up and driven savage by the culture they had been exposed to, the propaganda they had been fed, and in general the shitty living conditions that the powers that be keep them in on a constant basis to ensure that they're always pissed off and enraged. If it wasn't Floyd, it would have been something else. The real cause of the riots is a large set of long term social issues combined with the scheming of politicians and marketers to create exactly that powderkeg in the first place.
> 
> A spark doesn't ignite anything without tinder. George Floyd, the meme, did not cause that level of damage. At least, certainly not on his own. Had things not been so carefully arranged and cooked for a prolonged period of time to create the kind of pressure needed for the riots, George Floyd would have been another faceless victim, forgotten in a week.
> 
> ...


I sure wish we still had the "thunk provoking" rating, genuinely thought provoking stuff, my friend.

I never said though that the meme was the sole reason, what I was trying to say is memes act like the match that makes the proverbial powder keg that is America explode.

You're right that people should just check out of their bullshit, I should check out from it, but I worry most people wont and that one day the powder keg might really go boom.



Manah said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a leftist have any faith in the democratic party.


They sure seem to get butthurt if you say something negative about Biden or Harris or Barrack Hussein Obama back in the day.

They may not trust the Democratic party as a whole but they absolutely get caught up in cult of personalities surrounding Democrat leaders, look at the fucking climate that surrounded Hilary in 2016.

This guy in his Ted Talk from 2013 flat out says in reference to Obama "When are going to start saying that the only problem anyone has with this President is that's he black?" uh huh.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I should check out from it, but I worry most people wont and that one day the powder keg might really go boom.


Does staying engaged offer you any practical benefit at all?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 28, 2021)

Brigada said:


> This isn't a @Dom Cruise doompost thread yet. He still needs to go off the deep end about America having a racial civil war and how the antifa supersoldiers will steal his Read or Die Mangas because they have big tiddies in them.
> 
> The 2015 level SJW critique and the 2000s nostalgiafaggotry is there though. Its just missing the above mentioned touch to transform itself into the proper legendary @Dom Cruise doompost.
> 
> btw Dom, what happened to not rejecting leftism outright? Did some transflag username ream your ass on twitter again so that you had to write this caricature of an OP for free asspats?


That's what made 'em so good, and I wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Boil the leftist mindset down​


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Does staying engaged offer you any practical benefit at all?


No, of course not, it's just that it's harder to tune this shit out than it used to be.

Back at the height of the Iraq war and all the controversy over Dubya it was so, so much easier to just tune it all out, it was often times just background noise.

That applies to the internet as well, back then you had shit like Loose Change, Zeitgeist, all sorts of political shit like that, but you also had a lot on the internet that was... not that, people there just to have fun.

There I go being nostalgic for the 2000s again.

But SJWs have very purposely targeted any form of escapist media or hobby and they've very purposely targeted online communities all to make their bullshit near impossible to escape, it's literally everywhere you look now.

Watching the Super Bowl this year was an incredibly alienating experience and I'm probably done with any mainstream bullshit like that.

So that leaves us the past, right? Just watch old movies, play old games, read old books, right? Sure, I do that a lot and it's great.. buuuuut the Woke mentality has so wormed it's way into my brain that you can't help but see the past in light of today, literally every last single piece of media made prior to 2016 or so has at least some small thing in it that would be "politically incorrect" today, that literally just couldn't be done in today's climate, so absurdly all encompassing and terrifying ubiquitous has politically correctness become that they've even managed to retroactively steal a certain innocence from the past, you can never look at anything the same way again thanks to their bullshit, a cigar is no longer just a cigar.

It can even be something as simple as a movie that just so happens to feature an all white cast with a minority never seen once onscreen, have you ever noticed that literally can't be done anymore? If it's new and it's on your TV or movie screen you _will _have a minority in a significant role in there somewhere, not just in the background, minorities are like Poochie, whenever Poochie is not on the screen all the characters are asking "Where's Poochie?"

One day if this keeps you'll never see a white person at all in a piece of media, we will be scrubbed out completely. 

I'd actually be pretty good at playing their little Woke game, writing think pieces about how "problematic" something is, because I understand perfectly how their mindset works, I just fucking hate it, but I know how it works.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> No, of course not, it's just that it's harder to tune this shit out than it used to be.
> 
> Back at the height of the Iraq war and all the controversy over Dubya it was so, so much easier to just tune it all out, it was often times just background noise.
> 
> ...


I don't understand any of this. Why do you need escapism to just continue to disagree with something?

Disengaging isn't pretending whatever it is isn't happening, its just, disengaging. Not taking an active role in it. Checking the news on the topic very infrequently, the same way a healthy person only checks their watch on occasion instead of constantly looking at it every two minutes. Whether or not you pay close attention to the events as they come will not affect the outcome of them.



Dom Cruise said:


> Watching the Super Bowl this year was an incredibly alienating experience and I'm probably done with any mainstream bullshit like that.


The Superbowl is just a big marketing event anyway, nothing of value was lost.



Dom Cruise said:


> So that leaves us the past, right? Just watch old movies, play old games, read old books, right? Sure, I do that a lot and it's great.. buuuuut the Woke mentality has so wormed it's way into my brain that you can't help but see the past in light of today, literally every last single piece of media made prior to 2016 or so has at least some small thing in it that would be "politically incorrect" today, that literally just couldn't be done in today's climate, so absurdly all encompassing and terrifying ubiquitous has politically correctness become that they've even managed to retroactively steal a certain innocence from the past, you can never look at anything the same way again thanks to their bullshit, a cigar is no longer just a cigar.


Nobody has the power to impose any kind of belief on you. All this large paragraph here does is state how suggestible you are. Further, just because a piece of media has an apparent flaw that somebody else could use to dismiss it changes nothing. Some people flat out dismiss entire genres of media as completely meritless simply because they do not like them. SJWs and the like are exactly the same, except their reasons are political and not personal.  Regardless of the reason, these people will never be convinced to change their mind, and any attempt to try and calibrate your own perspective based on theirs is a waste of your time. 

Furthermore, the past is not innocent. Everybody is guilty of something, and the further back you go the more savage things become. You are mourning the loss of a false impression. SJWs did not steal innocence away from a work, they merely made you have to decide if it was worth the energy to defend something. If you truly believe in the merit of that work, you will still find the energy to defend it and champion whatever its positive qualities are. If you can't find the strength to do that, perhaps its not worth your time and you should discard it. 

You would do well to remember that the vast majority of creative works have had little to no impact on human history. Its actually quite rare that a well-written and well-thought out story changes the world. If you search up and read the actual works that changed history on a grand scale, you'll find most of them are short and filled with shit you already know. 

But again, marketers want you to think that the *fate of the world* hinges on whether or not this tiny detail in the latest episode of some forgettable series is acknowledged. Because they want you to tune in every single week, and discuss the episode at great length online and provide them with free advertising and peer pressure all of your friends and associates into also watching the show because you never shut up about it. Infact their paycheck depends on this, so they'll say anything they can to get your attention.



Dom Cruise said:


> It can even be something as simple as a movie that just so happens to feature an all white cast with a minority never seen once onscreen, have you ever noticed that literally can't be done anymore? If it's new and it's on your TV or movie screen you _will _have a minority in a significant role in there somewhere, not just in the background, minorities are like Poochie, whenever Poochie is not on the screen all the characters are asking "Where's Poochie?"


If a piece of work is so bland and empty that you find forgettable details like this to be drawing all of your attention, maybe it just sucks out loud and you're wasting your time on it in the first place.



Dom Cruise said:


> One day if this keeps you'll never see a white person at all in a piece of media, we will be scrubbed out completely.


I wouldn't worry about this one. The nukes will drop long before we have to take the implications of this idea seriously. I don't particularly care about the representation of my own race in fiction anyway, I find humans to be mostly disposable. 

Its unlikely that there are any large number of works where the protagonists represent your exact ancestral makeup anyway. For instance, I'd look pretty fucking ridiculous demanding that every work of fiction I consume have an Italian-Irish American in it, wouldn't I? Infact I'd probably look identical to the braindead morons on Twitter that complain that they aren't being represented enough in fiction.



Dom Cruise said:


> I'd actually be pretty good at playing their little Woke game, writing think pieces about how "problematic" something is, because I understand perfectly how their mindset works, I just fucking hate it, but I know how it works.


Its not particularly complicated. These people are all highly predictable and driven by no higher form of thought.  Hence why its just best to disengage with them.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 28, 2021)

OfficerBagget said:


> I was waiting for it to end with
> 
> This is your brain on leftism
> View attachment 2034807
> Any questions?


Can I have the egg?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 28, 2021)

@Dom Cruise You need a hobby bro. Being this terminally political isn't good for you.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> @Dom Cruise You need a hobby bro. Being this terminally political isn't good for you.


I had a hobby, video games, and SJWs very purposely decided to seize control of it and the culture surrounding it and turn it into just another mouthpiece for their propaganda.

You can't imagine how beautiful and vibrant a culture and hobby video games used to be and SJWs fucked it in the ass and ruined it.

And yeah, I'm a little bitter about that, to say the least.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> You can't imagine how beautiful and vibrant a culture and hobby video games used to be and SJWs fucked it in the ass and ruined it.


Dude. I'm gonna be blunt. Gamer culture was a giant shitheap of unapologetic marketing by a bunch of dudebros who looked down on people like you for actually giving a shit about games. The people you met who genuinely shared your interests existed independently of that zeitgeist.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 28, 2021)

"We live in a society" (+ Gibsmedats)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Dude. I'm gonna be blunt. Gamer culture was a giant shitheap of unapologetic marketing by a bunch of dudebros who looked down on people like you for actually giving a shit about games. The people you met who genuinely shared your interests existed independently of that zeitgeist.


You're not entirely wrong, but you're not entirely right either.

There really were some cool people in the gaming press and general cultural sphere of gaming as a whole, but they were either replaced with soyed out Wokescold losers or tragically became soyed out Wokescold losers themselves.

And this shit influences how games themselves are made today too, at least in the west, no more sexy women, Burger King Kid's Club casts of perfectly diverse characters and other Woke messaging and flavor, gone is the edge, the excitement, with very rare exceptions.

They used to make games for gamers, now they make games for anyone but "gamers", "gamers are dead" after all, they sincerely hope that you, the player, are not one of those white male "Gamergate" types and they'll go as far as to have a tranny stand in beat a stand in for you to death with a golf club in case they weren't being clear enough in the message that they fucking hate you and want you gone and for a cherry on top they'll award this game with a slew of GOTY awards just to drive the point home even further (not that awards shows aren't and always have been faggy bullshit, but I read their message loud and clear)

Oh yeah, it really does all come back to blowy Zoe and her pal Anita at the end of the day, fuck them and fuck anyone that defends them.

Whatever you can say about what video games and video game culture was in the 2000s, it's preferable to what it became in the 2010s and I will literally never forgive SJWs for what they did.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 28, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Whatever you can say about what video games and video game culture was in the 2000s, it's preferable to what it became in the 2010s and I will literally never forgive SJWs for what they did.


Its just one soulless corporate wasteland exchanged for another.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 29, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
> Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions
> 
> Whatever these groups say, that's reality and that's all there is to it.
> ...


>Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
>Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions
This is both US parties.  
>What's ironic is they'll pay lip service to the evils of capitalism and corporations
This is just as ironic as US Republicans who denounce communism but are perfectly fine with Jewish oligarchies seizing the means of production, and forcing the population to be dependant upon them.
>corporations are so powerful
This should concern you far more than the retarded cat ladies supporting them.
>And on the topic of identity politics it boils down to "white = bad", "not white = good" "black = best" and when it comes to men and women, "women = good" "men = bad" and with sexuality "LGBT = good" and "not LGBT = bad"
>And finally, their group, the left, are the good guys, everyone else are the bad guys, no matter whatever anyone says or does "left = good" and "right = bad" no matter what, if the left engages in the exact same behavior someone on the right does, it's ok when they do it, because they're simply the good guys!
This is a pattern of behavior that is not exclusive to either party but is absolutely exclusive to the nu west.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 29, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Its just one soulless corporate wasteland exchanged for another.


Yeah, but it was _my _soulless corporate wasteland until those assholes showed up and tried to take it away from me.



mr.moon1488 said:


> >Absolute trust in the authority of the Democratic party
> >Absolute trust in left leaning media institutions
> This is both US parties.
> >What's ironic is they'll pay lip service to the evils of capitalism and corporations
> ...


I never said the right was perfect either.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Mar 29, 2021)

(Not really long time) lurker. This probably boils down to "i'm so edgy, pwn the libs" , but fuck it. I'm pissed with seeing it among people I know.

Wokeness ultimately comes from wanting the world to be "nice", "respectful", "civil", etc.: ie artificially clean. 
Why can't you say nigger, even under heavy historical context? Ultimately, because its _mean_ and _disrespectful._
Even dare question the troon epidemic? You're a transphobic bigot, aka you don't give a " group an inconvincible amount of _respect _for free.
Tirades on racism, sexism, homophobia all come from the golden rule - treat others as they would treat you - neglecting every other factor in the process.
It's only ok to make people uncomfortable when the ends justify the means, and _when_ its ok, its ok to burn cities down. 

They get so much influence because making the world nicer sounds so good, which appeals to the general public. Why _wouldn't_ you want to be nice? They don't realize that (for instance) comedy comes at the expense of something/someone. 
"No freedom from consequences!" is how they justify both cancel culture and practical censorship. 

Ultimately saying both sides do it is somewhat counterproductive. People laugh at fundies screaming sinner; they don't when the mob says racist. One side has giant corporations at every corner (the other has billionaire families, but I digress).



L50LasPak said:


> I think its folly to assume these people are all part of one monolithic group. What you see as "the left" is a vast and at some points tenuously connected web of smaller ideologies. A lot of these groups despise each other, but because they share some random broad interpretation of what constitutes social justice (in the classical sense) they have been collected under a single umbrella.


It comes down to, as you say, so many people fighting under the umbrella of SocJus. And unlike whatever commie policy separates left wing groups, it doesn't require legislative effort to cancel somebody. 
Try and stray away from the latest prominent issue, and you'll be exiled immediately. TERFs, class reductionists, and more to come. People w/o a strong opinion will be dragged along anyway. 

gonna have to take my meds now


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 29, 2021)

Alkaline Cab said:


> It comes down to, as you say, so many people fighting under the umbrella of SocJus. And unlike whatever commie policy separates left wing groups, it doesn't require legislative effort to cancel somebody.
> Try and stray away from the latest prominent issue, and you'll be exiled immediately. TERFs, class reductionists, and more to come. People w/o a strong opinion will be dragged along anyway.


This premise only makes sense if you're somebody involved in politics or who otherwise has a prominent public image though. Unless you're secretly a public official using this site to shitpost on or something, you as a private citizen have no need to worry about being "dragged along" becuase nobody is forcing you to participate. 

And don't give me any of that "But all my friends and family are doing it!" shit. If the only people in your life keep trying to rope you along into something you don't want to be a part of, you cut those fuckers loose. If you're somehow so god damn financially desitute that you can't, then you can still minimize inolvement with them as much as possible while you work to free yourself. Nobody can force you to be social, and there is currently no better time to be antisocial than this pandemic.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 29, 2021)

"Must gargle cum"


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 29, 2021)

Haha, you're all overthinking it:

Shame.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 29, 2021)

All boils down to higher than average levels of narcissism. Studies have shown in recent years what has been anecdotally known since forever: those who engage in protests, social media campaigns, virtual signalling, ranting and raving over action, et al, prefer to state their own levels of moral superiority by sniffing their own farts and residing in a political echo chamber.

No introspection, no self-analysis, no testing the veracity of their own beliefs in structured debate, nothing. If you're so convinced of your own status as arbiter of what is correct and just, and you see the media as an extension of that status, why would you ever even entertain the idea that you could be wrong? You wouldn't. Because you're never wrong, not ever. 

Adequately explains why if you disagree with such people on any point, you MUST be evil/bigoted/a card-carrying Nazi, etc.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 29, 2021)

It's okay when we do it
The ends justify the means
We are always the victims
Principles are good guilt-bait for the Right, but are disposable when conflicting with opportunity to gain power
*If the Right is onto us, we deny our agenda until it can be implemented *(aka Meat Target's Law of Liberal Agenda)
When you have nothing, call names. "Racist", "sexist", "fascist", "white supremacist" always wotk
"Compromise" means we gets something, they get nothing.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Mar 30, 2021)

Left:

1. Humans are imperfect.
2. Humans can be perfected.
Choose one:
3a. If humans are left alone, they will perfect themselves.
3b. If humans are given resources and opportunities, they will perfect themselves.
3c. Humans will be made to perfect themselves whether they like it or not.

Right:

1. Humans are imperfect.
2. Humans cannot be perfected.
Choose one:
3a. If humans are left alone, they will coexist happily.
3b. If humans are governed minimally, they will coexist happily.
3c. If humans are governed severely, they will coexist happily.

It's possible for moderate liberal "give 'em opportunities" to coexist with relatively minimal government. Conservatives put up with higher taxes and some moral preening, liberals accept that they can't get unlimited resources to fund every bleeding-heart cause in the world. But now that settlement is breaking down. They've realized they can get virtually unlimited resources through a profligate Congress and private sources, and they've discovered there are many ways to govern people outside the formal channels of the government. (Which might be moot now that they control the government anyway.)


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 30, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> I'm just waiting for OP to post his manifesto already


Fuck Spoons and eggs manifesto.

For those who don't know I ceased caring about left or right

No. I have discovered the true secret of one's character.

Which is if they crack an egg on small end or big end.

The most cursed ones use spoons.

If there isn't a ban on cracking eggs on the large end of the egg I and my fellow patriots will succeed from the union. This isn't an empty threat. We have all the salt and pepper and you don't. Either embrace our demands or face an embargo.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Which is if they crack an egg on small end or big end.


This is the greatest political distress I've ever put myself in.  What do you mean?

How I crack an egg. Do you just chuck an egg small or large side into a bowl at speed and then fish the bits out?  Your soufflés & French omelettes must be oddly crunchy?

Wait, do you mean _peel_ an egg?

you roll it on a plate, squeezing it slightly, and pick at it, surely?





There's a trick to cracking both ends and blowing it too.​


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 30, 2021)

Weakness, stupidity, dishonesty, and fawning subservience to anyone who's weaker, dumber and a worse liar than you = virtue


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> This is the greatest political distress I've ever put myself in.  What do you mean?
> 
> How I crack an egg. Do you just chuck an egg small or large side into a bowl at speed and then fish the bits out?  Your soufflés & French omelettes must be oddly crunchy?
> 
> ...





			https://www.ling.upenn.edu/courses/Spring_2003/ling538/Lecnotes/ADfn1.htm


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Weakness, stupidity, dishonesty, and fawning subservience to anyone who's weaker, dumber and a worse liar than you = virtue


Don't forget the other moral inversions, where older stories made the hero _hotheaded and brave_ and the villain _bitter & sarcastic _now the only allowed 'heroes' are _bitter & sarcastic_ and the 'villains' are _hotheaded and brave._



DeadFish said:


> https://www.ling.upenn.edu/courses/Spring_2003/ling538/Lecnotes/ADfn1.htm


_"This passage is a satire on the conflict between the Roman Catholic church and the Church of England and the associated conflict between France and England."_

What became of the Kings of England was not the tyranny you suggest, Protestant Oliver Cromwell pulled a later Catholic King down in the same bloodymindedness that was said the Kings alone held.  And the people let out "such a groan [...] as I never heard before and I desire I may never hear again" according to Philip Henry, an English Nonconformist clergyman and diarist who witnessed the Execution of Charles I.  Those that betrayed their king are remembered not for their grace, but as the Schutzstaffel & People's Commissariat for Internal Affairs that they were in their time.  The Stuart Restoration and the Canonization of King Charles the Martyr were just and proper.

If you are equating Monarchy with Bloodymindedness then you will become Bloodyminded yourself.  If you are simply hateful of bigoted extremism, then I agree with you.  _"All true believers shall break their eggs at the convenient end: and which is the convenient end, seems, in my humble opinion, to be left to every man's conscience"_ and all that.

_“I do not love the bright sword for its sharpness, nor the arrow for its swiftness, nor the warrior for his glory. I love only that which they defend.”_― J.R.R. Tolkien, The Two Towers

I guess what I am saying is that I am an avowed anti-leftist, I hate the feelings of the struggle in the moment and love what I struggle for.  So I would make a world where anyone may crack an egg on the small end or the big end because that makes for a world with a conscience rather than the world the leftists would bring which is a world of fury and bloodymindedness regardless of political structure.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 30, 2021)

Victimhood is power.
Struggle is peace.
Obedience is knowledge.
Men are women.


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Don't forget the other moral inversions, where older stories made the hero _hotheaded and brave_ and the villain _bitter & sarcastic _now the only allowed 'heroes' are _bitter & sarcastic_ and the 'villains' are _hotheaded and brave.
> 
> 
> "This passage is a satire on the conflict between the Roman Catholic church and the Church of England and the associated conflict between France and England."_
> ...


I was trying for surrealist humor and pretentiously tried to make myself look smart by referencing some old literature.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> I was trying for surrealist humor and pretentiously tried to make myself look smart by referencing some old literature.


ah, I took your link to be a serious attempt using satire rather than a satiric attempt using old literature.  

I'm a Post-irony guy talking to a Meta-irony guy. I'll try to remember that, too many layers of irony for me nowadays! Sorry.


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> ah, I took your link to be a serious attempt using satire rather than a satiric attempt using old literature.
> 
> I'm a Post-irony guy talking to a Meta-irony guy. I'll try to remember that, too many layers of irony for me nowadays! Sorry.


Like I said before we both write as if we re hi. Only difference I realize it and I am aware of my short comings. I doubt you realize how distant and "floaty" your writing feels.

Kiwifams is not the place to post if you have obvious mental issues but then again who am I to tell you that?


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Mar 30, 2021)

Trying to be a good person but lacking the basic decency to know how.

Lacking the knowledge of how to be decent on a personal and interpersonal level, political support for this or that visible ultra-minoritary freak struggle becomes their surrogate for decency. They have a basic idea that emargination is bad, and the groups they support are either unfairly emarginated or would definitely (rightfully) be so if they wouldn't have every institution under the sun on their side, so they base their conception of what is good around this.
Their moral compass isn't based on your relationship to your fellow man, that would mean having the ability to actually know and judge (this word that's being demonized so much, "judgement") people, but on your political stance, which is far more apparent and doesn't require them to know you on a personal level.
That answer "It's called being a decent human being" that you get whenever you ask why would they support a freak struggle really gives off everything you need to know about their character; that's their idea of being decent.
Every idea of decency we give for granted, whether it's basic favors, listening to your fellow man's problems and giving constructive advise or anything else we do among friends, is alien to them, they don't get it. Some might engage in these things in a limited way, but it isn't their idea of decency, it doesn't come from inside, it's just a physical movement.
Maybe it's why the idea of "emotional labor" comes from their women.

They're beyond redemption, absolutely lacking a soul, maybe not even of my own species.
To keep them is no benefit and to destroy them no loss.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 30, 2021)

Fuck you i'm right, fuck you you're wrong.


----------



## Demon King (Mar 30, 2021)

There are different mindsets across the Leftist community, like those who actually run the show(politicians) don't believe in anything that the people at the bottom do (voters). The people at the top just do the old classic "Point out "problem", offer "solution" bullshit. Using emotions to gas light people into supporting them, because inherently most people are actually good natured and want to do the right thing. I believe the Left is more overly naive though when it comes to human nature, and how the government uses their power than anything else. They are too trusting, and too caught up on being good people to see reality. But you know what they say right, if you have to try to be a good person... you probably are not.


----------



## round robin (Mar 30, 2021)

@Dom Cruise you have become an enormous faggot lately and this thread and that other one you made are proof of that.


----------



## KifflomKween (Mar 30, 2021)

melty said:


> External locus of control - people's situations are generally out of their control; if people are in a bad situation then society must change to help them.


If a person's situation is out of their control, then how come the collective of people's situation is not out of the control of the collective? You'd think the individual lacks of control would propagate exponentially until you have an uncontrollable, aimlessly drifting mob. Wait...

Unless they believe that anothet group is in control, then it begs the question, why are they in control and not us?
Anyhow why bother doing anything if everything is out of the individual's control?

Lefty logic


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Kiwifams


I realize you're mad at me, and I am sorry about ruining your joke by distantly murmuring on about french omelettes and English monarchies.  I'll mind my side of the fence, I don't think you sound high to me.

However this is my new name for the people here, KiwiFams 



KifflomKween said:


> If a person's situation is out of their control, then how come the collective of people's situation is not out of the control of the collective? You'd think the individual lacks of control would propagate exponentially until you have an uncontrollable, aimlessly drifting mob. Wait...
> 
> Unless they believe that anothet group is in control, then it begs the question, why are they in control and not us?


Well, maybe they know how inferior they are compared to others and are expecting us to know that too?  I think the loony left sometimes lets a few bits of truth out, they cannot help it as they lie about everything.  Something was going to accidentally come out.  They want a parent, and are used to parents who don't listen to them, so maybe they're just talking to us in a way we're not used to because our parents at least loved us?

Maybe it is just *The Jews* though, I'm 50/50 in my opinions.  I wish someone was in control, anyone was steering the ship of state today.



KifflomKween said:


> Anyhow why bother doing anything if everything is out of the individual's control?
> 
> Lefty logic


Parasitism relies on them not being in control, they just need to camouflage their intents and actions as to seem victims and needy.


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I realize you're mad at me, and I am sorry about ruining your joke by distantly murmuring on about french omelettes and English monarchies.  I'll mind my side of the fence, I don't think you sound high to me.
> 
> However this is my new name for the people here, KiwiFam


I'm not mad at you. I'm pointing out how others might perceive you and how it might make you a target.

Never forget this website was made with the specific intent to make fun of people.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 31, 2021)

round robin said:


> @Dom Cruise you have become an enormous faggot lately and this thread and that other one you made are proof of that.


Yeah, I know I can be a bit of a faggot sometimes and I’m working on being less of a faggot.

But at same time I can make threads same as anyone else right? Do you run this forum?

If anyone doesn’t like what I say then just don’t read my posts, why is anyone wasting their time to begin reading my posts if they simply don’t like what I say and don’t really have anything to say in response other than “lol you’re a faggot”?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 31, 2021)

Rich lefty: Fuck you dad! I'm going to change the world so that I can be free to be a useless ugly pig and everyone will love me for it! To do that, I'm going to fund/create a non-profit organization that doesn't keep it's promises and is essentially just for good publicity and then demand that a hundred laws are passed that sound like a good idea. Taxes? What are those?
(P.S. I have the bloodlust. Give me what I want _noooooooooow_!)

Poor lefty: Fuck you dad! I'm going to change the world so that I can be free to be a lazy slob and everyone will pity me and give me free shit for it! To do that, I'm going to join a cult political organization that sounds kinda like what I'm aiming for and tells me only what I want to hear and then demand that a hundred laws are passed that sound like a good idea. Taxes? What are those?
(P.S. I have the bloodlust. Give me what I want _noooooooooow_!)

In conclusion: unrealistic expectations of life and the world they live in with almost zero insight on how things became to be and how every action will affect the future, followed by impatience and the belief that things not going their way is a crime against humanity. Really, you could write a book on how the left-leaning mind works because it's quite interesting, despite being predictable as hell (to me at least). I'm sure there's already tens of those out in circulation written by frustrated boomers with each one having it's own take while basically saying the same thing, so take a peak at one if you're interested.

And while were're at it, the liberal brain is literally different from a conservative's brain physically. So I guess that really explains why they think the way they do.


----------

